# Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS?



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

Am looking to install the OEM GPS antenna. Anyone have a part number or even a picture of the thing. Which part of the car is it at?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? (Sammy)*

All the Eos antennas are in the trunk lid.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? (flubber)*

do all models come with *all* of the antennas, or would the "additional" antenna for an item be missing if the item wasn't installed?
(rather ask than pull loose my liner)
William


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_do all models come with *all* of the antennas, or would the "additional" antenna for an item be missing if the item wasn't installed?

My guess would be they leave out the antennas for uninstalled options, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
My guess would be they leave out the antennas for uninstalled options, but I don't know for sure.

Don't know 100% either, but knowing how VW nickle and dimes everything, I doubt it would be there if it didn't come with Sat. 
How is the Eos Flubber?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How is the Eos Flubber?









Terrific!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I been able to put the top down almost every day since I got it in April. Just an amazingly fun car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
Terrific!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I been able to put the top down almost every day since I got it in April. Just an amazingly fun car.

It's been almost 6 months already? Jeez, time flies by. I'm glad you are enjoying the lovely weather! I see more Eoses on the road with the top up than down, and it pisses me off. I know it is civilized with the top up, but if you don't have the top down, why did you buy the convertible?


----------



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? (flubber)*

Thanks. Do you know if the trunk lid is made out of material which specially allows transmission of radio & gps signals?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? (Sammy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sammy* »_Thanks. Do you know if the trunk lid is made out of material which specially allows transmission of radio & gps signals?

It is.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I know it is civilized with the top up, but if you don't have the top down, why did you buy the convertible?









um, for the incredible sunroof? I have remarked to many people that other new VW owners must be pissed to still get a smaller sized sunroof.
Sammy, the trunk is supposedly *plastic* rather than metal. That probably helps with signals (as well as making the trunk lighter to flip open and closed)
William


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
um, for the incredible sunroof? I have remarked to many people that other new VW owners must be pissed to still get a smaller sized sunroof.


That's true. I just hate to see such a well engineered convertible driven predominately with the top up in CA, where we have such lovely weather. If I saw an open sunroof I'd take the consolation prize and be happy (it is massive), but all buttoned down makes me sad.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I see more Eoses on the road with the top up than down, and it pisses me off. I know it is civilized with the top up, but if you don't have the top down, why did you buy the convertible?









I usually have the top down on my commute home, but I admit I often leave the top up at lunch time if it's too hot out. I don't want to go back to work covered in sweat.







One of the best points of the Eos for me is how open it feels even with the top up because of the glass roof.
I really like the 2.0T engine, too. It has enough power to spin the tires, but I hardly have to depress the accelerator at all to move off quite briskly, and yet still very smoothly. Jeremy Clarkson once described an engine as doing its job without a lot of "sound and fury", with a feeling more like the force of gravity. That's kind of how I think of the 2.0T with the DSG transmission.


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

If the weather is over 65 and under 95 and not raining here I have had the roof down, unless my wife is with me and bitches about it. One thing is for sure I see a ton of convertibles around me with their roofs up all the time, and I don't get it. I even put the roof down under 65 but I usually have to have a jacket and long pants on then. Of course not having to flip a bunch of levers and a one touch button makes this car topless much easier than a lot of convertibles. Of course if you have the roof up sometimes people then actually realize its a hard top, otherwise they never see it. 
I think my wife thought that the novelty of having a convertible would wear off for me and I would drive around with the roof on more. That has not been the case. I will say that I keep the roof up when parked and on longer road trips I keep the roof up, just to at least have some mercy on my skin







.


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

^^ never give in!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? ([email protected])*

just looking back on this post -- in NC we have more rain, and it is like having a Passat with a larger-than-available clear sunroof during rainy days. Plus the automatic hardtop sunroof means that on cloudy days I pass other convertibles with the top up, because I know that I can close mine at a light, a gas station, or even an overpass if it gets rough, in only 25sec (maybe less if I do the sunroof and windows before I come to a stop)
I go "all buttoned down" much less than people with cloth tops which they have to even crank or latch and cover when down/unbutton when closing.
Now that I have a phone with GPS and an antenna connetor, I may have to see how to best put it into my Eos. I don't want to replace a whole trunk lid or anything drastic, so I may just find a way to stick an antenna in the right trunk area and route the wires so the trunk can flip well. I'm not so sure about sticking it onto my car by magnet.







(I need a thoughtful smiley rubbing his chin, but don't see one here)
William


_Modified by kghia at 10:39 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## vespagirl (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Where is the GPS antenna in the EOS? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I see more Eoses on the road with the top up than down, and it pisses me off. I know it is civilized with the top up, but if you don't have the top down, why did you buy the convertible?









Since I'm probably one of the ppl you've seen doing that, my rule is 70 degrees and the top is down. I have to drive over the Dumbarton every day and it's freezing, windy, and stinky along that whole road... so I need a little more motivation than most.


----------

